# Salad master cookware



## mile38 (Jan 17, 2015)

I bought or at least signed on the dotted line for a set of about 5 pots/pans and an electric skillet for $4600.00 BUCKS, am i AN IDIOT?

Should I run screaming and cancel the order as fast as I can or is there benefits/reason to pay that much for a four person family that cant cook?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cancel it


----------



## mile38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks' Any suggestions on what to buy?


----------



## scottysatan (Jan 19, 2015)

Never heard of Saladmaster before. Wow. I thought All-Clad was expensive.

Online reports, reviews, comments, online presence in general defending Saladmaster remind me of a certain notorious cult.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Run, Run Fast!


----------



## mile38 (Jan 17, 2015)

I did cancel my salad master order, and bought all clad instead. 600.00 verses 4600.00


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Wise choice.

Send me my 10% commission on your savings. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## mile38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry, I spent it on golfballs for Obama


----------

